# Kenpo Yantra



## Thesemindz (May 30, 2011)

http://www.epaks.org/mod/book/view.php?id=3​ 


> This symbol is called the Kenpo Yantra. The Kenpo Yantra is a curious name to say the least. So, why this name? To understand that, one must first understand what a Yantra is and how it is used. Second, one must understand why an Indian term was chosen.
> 
> There are three things from which a Hindu studies  Mantra, Tantra, and Yantra. Most people have heard of Mantra  or phrase, which is repeated over and over to focus concentration or bring about a wanted goal. Lots of people have heard of Tantra (aka yoga)  or physical use of the body for inspiration and health. However, few have heard of Yantra  or symbol on which one should ponder to derive knowledge and enlightenment.
> 
> ...




What do you guys think of this?


-Rob


----------



## ATACX GYM (May 30, 2011)

Thesemindz said:


> http://www.epaks.org/mod/book/view.php?id=3​
> 
> [/font]
> 
> ...


 

I haven't hit the link but I read the encapsulated quote and I think it's a terrific idea. Pretty esoteric on its surface,but deeply important as one travels the martial path.Especially the Kenpo path. Would the Kenpo Yantra be the Yin to the Universal Pattern's Yang? Or perhaps The Void...and we have yet to find the Yin?


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 30, 2011)

I have only just begun to figure out how to use the Universal Pattern, and now this? I am not sure I am ready.
Sean


----------



## Thesemindz (May 30, 2011)

You should check out the link. It's nothing groundbreaking, but I think it's an interesting idea. A neat way to teach concepts using the pattern the way we can teach motion using the universal symbol. I don't know if I'll be hanging a yantra in the school, but I did share the link with my students.


-Rob


----------



## Kemposhot (May 30, 2011)

It sounds very interesting.


----------



## Carol (May 30, 2011)

Interesting idea.  I like how you showed it to your students, Rob. 

Different people learn and process concepts in different ways.  For some, such a thing may just be clutter or noise...for others, it could be one of many tools to deeper understanding.


----------



## Thesemindz (May 30, 2011)

Carol said:


> Different people learn and process concepts in different ways. For some, such a thing may just be clutter or noise...for others, it could be one of many tools to deeper understanding.


 
I think this is so important. Everyone has their own unique way of learning, and different techniques will work with different people. I try to do everything I can, through demonstration, and oral and written instruction, and drawing on the mirrors, and physically moving my student's arms and legs, and handouts and lectures and videos, to try to reach my students in every possible way.

My wife has a learning disability. She was suffocated in the womb for a few minutes during birth and it caused a part of her brain to develop improperly. She has trouble interpreting and comparing symbols. Most often, this manifests as a math learning disability. She is a completely functional, successful individual. But she can't do simple addition. For her, this would be a useless, confusing, incomprehensible tool. She wouldn't be able to understand how the lines inside the symbol related to the symbol as a whole; or how those relations applied to physical movements and conceptual approaches that the practitioner could apply to his method. That doesn't mean she can't understand all these things, she practices a very technical/artistic trade, she just wouldn't understand them _from this._ She would need demonstrations, and repetitions, and interactive practices in order to understand those concepts. She couldn't learn that from a symbol. Because her brain doesn't process symbols the way mine does.

Each of my students brings their own history and experiences and fears and prejudices and mental and physical abilities to their training. As their instructor, I try to understand what those are and provide the best possible instruction, in the most possible ways, in order to help them learn.

I like the demonstrations on the website of how the Yantra can be used to demonstrate concepts like Obscure Zones and Zones of Sanctuary. I draw diagrams on the mirrors for my students when I teach those concepts, and I can see how the Yantra would be an aid in that.

At the same time, it's such a complex symbol that it really has to be studied by the practitioner in order to be of more than the most superficial aid to his training. This isn't the sort of idea you can just toss out there and have students understand. They'd have to really focus on it and explore how it applies to their practice.

I could see hanging this on the wall, or passing out a handout, or posting the link on a website, which is all I did. I don't think I'd make it a significant part of my method, but I can see spending some time considering the Yantra.

As long as it doesn't cut into my mat time.


-Rob


----------

